# mancava qualcuna?



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

non che io l'abbia molto in simpatia ,
ma la Palombelli ,in una trasmissione di ieri sera mi ha fatto riflettere su una faccenda effettivamente singolare.
in merito a questo bieco oscurantismo che si va piano piano a tessere riguardo la legge sull'aborto anche da parte di un Ferrara che si è improvvisamente scoperto paladino della vita umana e ,dopo il fatto della donna che dopo l'aborto del feto malformato è stata inopportunamente trattata come una poco di buono....
ebbene ..le reazioni delle donne sono state di grande indignazione si, ma soprattutto dalle quarantenni in  poi .in pazza tante donne più vicine alla menopausa che all'età feconda che avevano già affrontato  la battaglia su questa legge e mai avrebbero creduto di doverla ancora difendere.
si....ma le donne giovani, quelle dai venti ai trenta...come la pensano?
diamo per scontato che siano tutte d'accordo ?


----------



## Nobody (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non che io l'abbia molto in simpatia ,
> ma la Palombelli ,in una trasmissione di ieri sera mi ha fatto riflettere su una faccenda effettivamente singolare.
> in merito a questo bieco oscurantismo che si va piano piano a tessere riguardo la legge sull'aborto anche da parte di un Ferrara che si è improvvisamente scoperto paladino della vita umana e ,dopo il fatto della donna che dopo l'aborto del feto malformato è stata inopportunamente trattata come una poco di buono....
> ebbene ..le reazioni delle donne sono state di grande indignazione si, ma soprattutto dalle quarantenni in poi .in pazza tante donne più vicine alla menopausa che all'età feconda che avevano già affrontato la battaglia su questa legge e mai avrebbero creduto di doverla ancora difendere.
> ...


Mediamente se ne fregano, e pensano che ormai quelli siano diritti acquisiti per sempre. Lo ha illustrato molto bene Emma Bonino.
Basta guardare i dati di partecipazione all'ultimo referendum sulla procreazione assistita.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mediamente se ne fregano, e pensano che ormai quelli siano diritti acquisiti per sempre. Lo ha illustrato molto bene Emma Bonino.
> Basta guardare i dati di partecipazione all'ultimo referendum sulla procreazione assistita.


Hai perfettammente ragione! Io ho 27 anni e sono rimasta davvero basita dall'astensionismo giovanile a quel referendum. Non sono andata alle manifestazioni contro quel che è successo a Napoli perchè non potevo ma trovo pericoloso che le ragazze della mia età diano come scontate certe conquiste di libertà. Tutto ciò che si dà x scontato potrebbe un giorno esserci tolto senza molta fatica. Le nostre mamme hanno lottato allora, ora dobbiamo continuare noi, x non fare calare il silenzio su temi innanzitutto dolorosi x le donne stesse. Perchè non bisogna dimenticare che difficilmente una donna arriva ad una "soluzione" come quella dell'aborto in maniera indolore. E' un trauma innanzitutto psicologico ed in seguito fisico. Trovo scandaloso che si lasci la nostra libertà in tema figli a 4 preti che, con rispetto parlando, non ne sanno nulla in quanto non possono/potrebbero averne e a 4 anziani che hanno già dato a loro tempo. Così come x la procreazione assistita io mi sono chiesta "e se io fossi malata? E se non potessi avere figli? (di fatto non lo so, non ci ho ancora provato...)" così x l'aborto mi chiedo "e se sapessi che mio figlio è gravemente malformato o non dovesse superare i primi anni di vita e patire continue sofferenze, che farei?". Ma sembra che troppe ragazze siano impegnate tra disco e rossetti x pensarci....


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si....ma le donne giovani, quelle dai venti ai trenta...come la pensano?
> diamo per scontato che siano tutte d'accordo ?


La mia impressione è che ci sia un ritorno al passato. Tutto facile tutto scontato, ma niente battaglie civili... Forse la precarietà relativa al lavoro porta il tutto su un piano personale. Agli altri, che ci pensino gli altri...

Eccezioni ci sono, ma sono eccezioni appunto.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

il beneficio di godere di conquiste ottenute da altri è sempre spettato alle generazioni che seguono chi ha combattuto per realizzarle. Viene automatico darle per scontate. Umano.
Sta' anche alle madri di queste giovani svegliarle e responsabilizzarle.
Il rischio di tornare indietro sta diventando reale.
Ferrara mi è caduto di parecchi punti.
Non riesco a capacitarmi che una mente aperta e brillante scada in una tale cazzata.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il rischio di tornare indietro sta diventando reale.


Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo. Sulla mente brillante di Ferrara non mi pronuncio...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo. Sulla mente brillante di Ferrara non mi pronuncio...


io ,pur riconoscendogli limiti caratteriali e non condividendone sempre pensieri, l'ho sempre comunque considerato una mente brillante.
Oggi m'indigna questa sua battaglia.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il beneficio di godere di conquiste ottenute da altri è sempre spettato alle generazioni che seguono chi ha combattuto per realizzarle. Viene automatico darle per scontate. Umano.
> Sta' anche alle madri di queste giovani svegliarle e responsabilizzarle.
> Il rischio di tornare indietro sta diventando reale.
> Ferrara mi è caduto di parecchi punti.
> Non riesco a capacitarmi che una mente aperta e brillante scada in una tale cazzata.


in effetti dici anche bene; sono figlie di quelle madri che scendevano e scendono in piazza .
la responsabilità c'è indubbiamente ed è piuttosto triste pensare che la "missione" più importante sarebbe stata proprio quella di "formare" una giovane donna consapevole  per cambiare realmente da dentro la società evoluta ed emancipata .


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la "missione" più importante sarebbe stata proprio quella di "formare" una giovane donna consapevole per cambiare realmente da dentro la società evoluta ed emancipata .


Non è soltanto responsabilità delle madri però...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è soltanto responsabilità delle madri però...



non solo ma anche.
Oltretutto, dovrebbe essere naturale spiegare, far comprendere a tua figlia il vero valore di una conquista così importante e per la quale hai tanto lottato e che tanto influisce sulla sua vita.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non solo ma anche.
> Oltretutto, dovrebbe essere naturale spiegare, far comprendere a tua figlia il vero valore di una conquista così importante e per la quale hai tanto lottato e che tanto influisce sulla sua vita.


Certo che dovrebbe essere così. Purtroppo ci sono tanti genitori per i quali le priorità sono altre... i soldi il potere l'essere competitivi...


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il beneficio di godere di conquiste ottenute da altri è sempre spettato alle generazioni che seguono chi ha combattuto per realizzarle. Viene automatico darle per scontate. Umano.
> Sta' anche alle madri di queste giovani svegliarle e responsabilizzarle.
> Il rischio di tornare indietro sta diventando reale.
> Ferrara mi è caduto di parecchi punti.
> Non riesco a capacitarmi che una mente aperta e brillante scada in una tale cazzata.



sarà il troppo grasso?

cmq, son d'accordo che è giusto e comprensibile che le generazioni che non hanno combattuto per diritti che hanno avuto...vadano a lottare di nuovo per gli stessi...


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non che io l'abbia molto in simpatia ,
> ma la Palombelli ,in una trasmissione di ieri sera mi ha fatto riflettere su una faccenda effettivamente singolare.
> in merito a questo bieco oscurantismo che si va piano piano a tessere riguardo la legge sull'aborto anche da parte di un Ferrara che si è improvvisamente scoperto paladino della vita umana e ,dopo il fatto della donna che dopo l'aborto del feto malformato è stata inopportunamente trattata come una poco di buono....
> ebbene ..le reazioni delle donne sono state di grande indignazione si, ma soprattutto dalle quarantenni in poi .in pazza tante donne più vicine alla menopausa che all'età feconda che avevano già affrontato la battaglia su questa legge e mai avrebbero creduto di doverla ancora difendere.
> ...


posso dirti come la penso io.Penso che le donne debbano avere la libertà di decidere se avere o meno un figlio.c'è da dire comunque che ieri Ferrara ha detto una cosa importante.ovvero che prima di parlare di aborto occorre parlare di 'educazione' e maturità nell'affrontare la maternità
ovvero che spesso donne e uomini affrontano il sesso con leggerezza senza troppa attenzione alle precauzioni.tanto al massimo c'è l'aborto...( scelta comunque difficilissima per tutte le donne)
E in questo io trovo ci sia una enorme verità!


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> posso dirti come la penso io.Penso che le donne debbano avere la libertà di decidere se avere o meno un figlio.c'è da dire comunque che ieri Ferrara ha detto una cosa importante.ovvero che prima di parlare di aborto occorre parlare di 'educazione' e maturità nell'affrontare la maternità
> ovvero che spesso donne e uomini affrontano il sesso con leggerezza senza troppa attenzione alle precauzioni.tanto al massimo c'è l'aborto...( scelta comunque difficilissima per tutte le donne)
> E in questo io trovo ci sia una enorme verità!


 
non sono d'accordo. se da una parte sostengo che da parti delle giovani donne ci siameno interesse verso i temi sociali, dall'altra constato la maggiore preparazione alle precauzioni e all'educazione sessuale (che dovrebbe essere materia per noi madri). 
penso che sia più facile trovare soprattutto uomini di una certa età, poi , che svicolano dall'uso del preservativo...maquesto è un altro discorso.

per finire...."tanto c'è l'aborto" non fa parte delpensiero di nessuna donna con un minimo di sale in zucca


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

sento spesso questa frase sull fatto  che alcune donne usino l'aborto come precauzione. Onestamente mi sembra inverosimile.
Un aborto, anche solo dal punto di vista fisico, è certamente un'esperienza dolorosa  che nessuna donna preferirebbe a qualsiasi anticoncezionale.
sono stati presentati  numeri e tabelle che supportano ed avvalorano quest'ipotesi ? perchè mi sembra folle, ripeto.


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo. se da una parte sostengo che da parti delle giovani donne ci siameno interesse verso i temi sociali, dall'altra constato la maggiore preparazione alle precauzioni e all'educazione sessuale (che dovrebbe essere materia per noi madri).
> penso che sia più facile trovare soprattutto uomini di una certa età, poi , che svicolano dall'uso del preservativo...maquesto è un altro discorso.
> 
> per finire...."tanto c'è l'aborto" non fa parte delpensiero di nessuna donna con un minimo di sale in zucca


 
invece sono più di quel che credi!
conoscono una ragazza che è già al secondo aborto....perchè??perchè lui non è 'stato attento'...mi spiego??


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> invece sono più di quel che credi!
> conoscono una ragazza che è già al secondo aborto....perchè??perchè lui non è 'stato attento'...mi spiego??


In questo caso e' un imbecille lei ed un irresponsabile lui.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Credo ci siano diversi aspetti da considerare:
1- la scarsa partecipazione giovanile alla difesa di conquiste ottenute dalle generazioni passate: come ho già detto è vergognoso che le ragazze della mia età (27) non si diano da fare x rivendicare come sacrosante certe libertà che non fanno piacere a nessuno ma che sono necessarie in una società che si voglia definire civile. E' tuttavia necessario come diceva MK ricordare che oggi i giovani sono molto impegnati a sbarcare il lunario...non è + come negli anni '70. Il mio esempio (che poi è uguale a quello di tanti altri ragazzi) è lampante: una laurea, un part time alla mattina, un part time al pomeriggio, 2 contratti a progetto e 1.100 euro in tasca a fine mese. Siamo demoralizzati, convinti che non ci sia possibilità di un futuro decente per noi. Il sociale passa quindi in secondo piano anche se è sbagliato.
2- il tema aborto: solo delle sconsiderate possono pensare che sia un'alternativa alla contraccezione. E' un trauma per chi lo subisce, trauma sia psicologico che fisico. E' tuo figlio che se ne sta andando. Mi spiace ma qui sono categorica: non tollero che la Chiesa mi venga a dire che è sbagliato, sono disposta ad ascoltare solo madri e padri che drammaticamente hanno scelto questa strada.
3-L'educazione sessuale DEVE partire dalle famiglie x poi esser continuata dalla società/scuola, non si può demandare tutto agli altri. I genitori devono fare il loro, prima di tutto per loro stessi e per la loro famiglia, poi se la società dà una mano tanto di guadagnato, altrimenti il lavoro è già stato fatto.
Bacio


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In questo caso e' un imbecille lei ed un irresponsabile lui.


 
Appunto.E' proprio questo il punto!'RESPONSABILITA'

Basta prendere questo sito ad esempio....di come le persone siano mature e responsabili al giorno d'oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

"Il sociale passa quindi in secondo piano anche se è sbagliato."

insomma. Il sociale in questo caso passa sulla tua pelle, indipendentemente dai problemi e dalle difficoltà generali che puoi avere.
Che poi sia difficile occuparsi di manifestazioni e lotte mentre sei alla ricerca di una sistemazione lavorativa che ti permetta di campare è innegabile.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> "Il sociale passa quindi in secondo piano anche se è sbagliato."
> 
> insomma. Il sociale in questo caso passa sulla tua pelle, indipendentemente dai problemi e dalle difficoltà generali che puoi avere.
> Che poi sia difficile occuparsi di manifestazioni e lotte mentre sei alla ricerca di una sistemazione lavorativa che ti permetta di campare è innegabile.


Hai ragione, infatti, personalmente ho votato in ogni singola occasione in cui è stato richiesto il mio parere.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, infatti, personalmente ho votato in ogni singola occasione in cui è stato richiesto il mio parere.


e hai fatto bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tante parlano stando comodamente in poltrona.
L'idea che le lotte le possano fare "gli altri" è molto comune


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e hai fatto bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero, e quando puo tutte queste libertà così "scontate" ci verranno tolte (perchè accadrà se non ci svegliamo) allora poi si piangerà. Ma questo è tipico dell'essere italiano


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

quello che sta provocando quel coglione di ferrara è vergognoso, ma di una cosa sono convinta: che le giovani donne che non solo non sono scese in piazza, ma che sembrano ignorare quanto sta succedendo,  hanno un'idea dell'aborto che mi lascia abbastanza sgomenta: ho conosciuto personalmente ragazzotte che usano l'aborto come anticoncezionale,  e questo è inaccettabile.
Senza nulla togliere al diritto di ogni donna di decidere autonomamente della sua gravidanza trovo che sarebbe doveroso sensibilizzare di più le giovani


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sento spesso questa frase sull fatto che alcune donne usino l'aborto come precauzione. Onestamente mi sembra inverosimile.
> Un aborto, anche solo dal punto di vista fisico, è certamente un'esperienza dolorosa che nessuna donna preferirebbe a qualsiasi anticoncezionale.
> sono stati presentati numeri e tabelle che supportano ed avvalorano quest'ipotesi ? perchè mi sembra folle, ripeto.


E' triste dirlo ma purtroppo è soprattutto fra le fasce più deboili per cultura e condizioni economiche che così viene ANCHE inteso l'aborto, tipo pillola del giorno dopo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che trovo schifoso nell'atteggiamento di Ferrara è il protagonismo e la falsità di portar avanti una simile lotta senza ad esempio far alcun riferimento a tutte le salvaguardie sociali che sarebbero necessarie per indurre una madre e un padre ad accettare di tirar su un figlio con handicap...facile dire "LA VITA E' SEMPRE VITA" quando poi quella vita, in certe condizioni, diviene NON VITA per chi si deve arrangiare, magari con un assegno di sostegno di 500 euri e magari abbandonare il lavoro per seguire un figlio in certe condizioni!

Basta pensare a cosa succede se ti capita che un figlio rimanga paralizzato dopo un incidente stradale: dove sono in quel caso le tutele per la vita sua e di chi gli sta attorno?

Inoltre assai strumentale farlo in campagna elettorale, come se i mali del paese, tipo quelli di cui sopra accennavo, si risolvessero sposando la sua linea!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' triste dirlo ma purtroppo è soprattutto fra le fasce più deboili per cultura e condizioni economiche che così viene ANCHE inteso l'aborto, tipo pillola del giorno dopo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente.
l'abbandono totale delle famiglie con figli con problemi è vergognoso, oltremodo scandaloso nel contesto di cui si sta discutendo.
E per quanto riguarda le donne che usano l'aborto come anticoncezionale non credo si possa usare una minimissima percentuale d'incoscienti per rimettere in discussione la 194


----------



## Grande82 (21 Febbraio 2008)

Per quanto riguarda la 194, ho solo un appunto: la legge parla di adeguato conforto psicologico, anche per aiutare a prendere una decisione, nei casi dubbi o difficili. Purtroppo ho visto sulla pelle di un'amica che questo supporto scarseggia e a parte chiederle se era convinta, lo psicologo non ha speso una parola, nemmeno nell'aprirle spiragli. 
Inoltre l'appuntamento per l'operazione le è stato fissato dopo molte settimane, quasi alla scadenza dei tre mesi. E' stata una tortura perchè, fatta la scelta, non è giusto sentirsi crescere dentro una vita che già è dura spegnere! Io non ce l'avrei fatta. E la ragione, ovvio, è che gli ospedali sono pieni.....nonostante fosse un day hospital...... molto triste....
Per il resto, è una delle migliori conquiste delle nostre madri.... meglio del voto alle donne.... o del divorzio....anche se pure qeuste qualcuno se le scorda....


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

il dramma vero secondo me è l'ignoranza. 
Si ignorano i diritti, i doveri, e le informazioni. Non dico che tutte le ragazze giovani lo usino come anticoncezionale, ma io ne ho conosciute parecchie


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2008)

*194*

Premesso che una legge dello stato va applicata e spesso quello che latita è la sua applicazione come servizio tutelato... c'è parecchio da dire sull'argomento.
Intanto chi andò in piazza... (mi ci metto dentro) veniva da un vero oscurantismo in cui i famosi chicchiai d'oro baciapile, ti fa cevano qualunque aborto a qualunque settimana se pagavi!!! Chi non poteva permetterselo rischiava la mammana e la galera!!!!  Quindi in piazxza si avevano motivi FORTISSIMI per andarci.
Adesso, a parte le fazioni pro serbatotio elettorale, hanno altri scopi.
Ma poco ce ne cala come donne in quanto quel che conta è che la legge venga tenuta in essere e, perchè no migliorata se possibile.   Lo sanno benissimo che abortire è osteggiato per motivi ben diversi dal'affollamento ospedaliero; un day hospital ti ricovera in un minuto se hai un'emorraggia o in tre gg. per un banale polipo (parlo almeno della situazione in cui vivo da parecchi anni) mentre per l'IVG ti mettono in lista d'attesa per scoraggiare l'aborto, specie se non è terapeutico!
Peccato che chi si attacca al valore della vita poi quando arriva la difenda così male e la supporti peggio.
Duibito comunque che accadrà qualcosa a questa legge, e sapete perchè, perchè la contraccezione comunque ha una sua diffusione (molte IVG sono effettuate a ragazze immigrate), perchè le gravidanze non volute sarebbero comunque evitate in privato pagando o andando in un qualunque paese europeo in cui è facilissimo abortire, e perchè non è poi così difficile procurarsi la pillola del giorno dopo.... e so di consultori che la danno preventivamente alle ragazze a rischio.... insomma l'hanno in casa per eventuali emergenze!!! Dipende ovviamente dalla liberalità del consultorio e della zona...  Esistono ancora comunque strutture appaiate alle cliniche, private certo, ma che per un modico prezzo effettuano aborti immediati, giusto il tempo delle analisi....
Insomma affrontare la possibilità di modificare la 194 magari in meglio è possibile, eliminarla sarebbe come perdere un terzo del voto delle donne con un nulla di fatto.  A volte nelle campagne elettorali non si va solo per i voti, si mette in contro di perdere, ma è quello che POI si otterrà dopo una campagna grata a certi poteri che potrebbe essere il vero obiettivo.... "sono stata spiegata" ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

credo che il discorso sia diverso per una ragazza molto giovane (suppongo e mi auguro  che la percentuale di quelle che lo usano come pillola del giorno dopo siano sopratutto le giovanissime) e una donna adulta.
il supporto psicologico rivolto ad una donna matura che è arrivata a prendere questa decisione dettata da pensiero, valutazioni, conflitti interiori ,credo sia pressoche inutile. Non indispensabile insomma.
una giovanissima ha , deve essere supportata da un esperto che la segua ed accompagni in questo doloroso percorso.
E' questa che mi fa incazzare. Si parla di vita del feto, si parla di etica e invece sembra sempre che chi decide di abortire non sia persona viva, pensante e autonoma, libera.
Primo provvedimento ti proibisco, poi se ne discute


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

in poche parole ; tanta cura per il feto, nessuna per il bambino e la sua famiglia(asili, libri a caro prezzo etc)


----------



## brugola (21 Febbraio 2008)

e nessuna considerazione per  quello che prova una donna dovendo affrontare un'esperienza tanto triste e drammatica.


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Beh...*

Mi pare che asili, sociale etc.... siano impegni pesanti e preoccuparsi delle donne in quei frangenti poco interessanti.... bisogna sempre capire perchè certe battaglie vengono portate avanti o cassate...  e se ci sono elezioni in prospettiva..... allora può tranquillamente cambiare proprio la prospettiva.  Pronettere è un'attività mentale che vincola fino allo spoglio delle schede....
Bruja


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che asili, sociale etc.... siano impegni pesanti e preoccuparsi delle donne in quei frangenti poco interessanti.... bisogna sempre capire perchè certe battaglie vengono portate avanti o cassate... e se ci sono elezioni in prospettiva..... allora può tranquillamente cambiare proprio la prospettiva. Pronettere è un'attività mentale che vincola fino allo spoglio delle schede....
> Bruja


in quali frangenti dici?
parlavo di asili , libri e altro come temi importanti per le donne che vogliono affrontare la maternità consapevolmente  e che andrebbero sostenute a questo punto pragmaticamente , mentre si preferisce disquisire sul feto ...teorizzando.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

nel caso  d'interruzione di gravidanza per malattie del feto o rischi gravi che garanzie si offrono alla madre?
assistenza? sostegno economico e non? certezza di una continuo sostegno psicologico? 
non parlo di asili, libri. parlo di concreto, solido aiuto nel caso una donna decida di partorire un figlio con problemi


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel caso d'interruzione di gravidanza per malattie del feto o rischi gravi che garanzie si offrono alla madre?
> assistenza? sostegno economico e non? certezza di una continuo sostegno psicologico?
> non parlo di asili, libri. parlo di concreto, solido aiuto nel caso una donna decida di partorire un figlio con problemi


già


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Femmina*



Femmina ha detto:


> in quali frangenti dici?
> parlavo di asili , libri e altro come temi importanti per le donne che vogliono affrontare la maternità consapevolmente e che andrebbero sostenute a questo punto pragmaticamente , mentre si preferisce disquisire sul feto ...teorizzando.


Parlo dei frangenti in cui questi argomenti fanno riempire le bocche del candidati, ma che all'atto pratico, come accade da decenni, il supporto per la maternità, l'infanzia e tutte la strutture che possono confortare e agevolare la voglia di avere gravidanze senza remore o timori sono bellamente ignorati
Sul disquisire fetale.... mi pare siamo ancora fermi alle solite palizzate, e credo non si voglia intenzionalmente decidere QUANDO un essere umano ha questa definizione e quando è solo un agglomerato cellulare, perchè è su questo che gran parte delle fazioni si sfidano periodicamente.  Peccato che mentre loro lo fanno c'è chi paga a volte col sangue, la mancata assistenza e conforto delle istituzioni e del sociale.
Bruja


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel caso d'interruzione di gravidanza per malattie del feto o rischi gravi che garanzie si offrono alla madre?
> assistenza? sostegno economico e non? certezza di una continuo sostegno psicologico?
> non parlo di asili, libri. parlo di concreto, solido aiuto nel caso una donna decida di partorire un figlio con problemi


 
Vero. Non serve il supporto psicologico PRIMA (anche perché nella maggioranza dei casi si cerca di convincere la donna a non abortire e non si va oltre), serve DOPO il parto. E oltre. Sia per le madri che per i padri. Sempre più spesso sento di coppie che si separano proprio all'arrivo del primo figlio.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

penso solo alle medicine, ad una sedia a rotelle  e un mezzo che la trasporti, un assitente che ti aiuti ,perchè un figlio così impone una cura ed una presenza continua che non permette di lavorare.
Ho una conoscente con un figlio spastico che fa i salti mortali e spende una cifra enorme per mantenerlo (il padre s'è dato alla bella notizia).
Qui non si tratta solo di pannolini e cremine.


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

anche se pure quelli avrebbero il loro perchè per tanta gente.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho una conoscente con un figlio spastico che fa i salti mortali e spende una cifra enorme per mantenerlo (il padre s'è dato alla bella notizia).
> Qui non si tratta solo di pannolini e cremine.


Infatti. Io ammiro molto le donne che hanno questa forza immensa. Io non ce la farei mai...

ps bella razza di padre questo...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> anche se pure quelli avrebbero il loro perchè per tanta gente.



dell'umido parliamo dopo


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Io ammiro molto le donne che hanno questa forza immensa. Io non ce la farei mai...
> 
> ps bella razza di padre questo...


anch'io ammetto che non so se ce la farei.
penso però che l'amore e l'attaccamento che nascono da un rapporto con un figlio con gravi problemi porti naturalmente a sentire una grande necessità di proteggerlo e accudirlo.
Io confesso che quando viene a trovarmi in ufficio con suo figlio mi sento quasi  a disagio per la pena e la tristezza che provo.
Lei invece è di un amorevole e di un paziente incredibili
chapeau.


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2008)

*mah...*



Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io ammetto che non so se ce la farei.
> penso però che l'amore e l'attaccamento che nascono da un rapporto con un figlio con gravi problemi porti naturalmente a sentire una grande necessità di proteggerlo e accudirlo.
> Io confesso che quando viene a trovarmi in ufficio con suo figlio mi sento quasi a disagio per la pena e la tristezza che provo.
> Lei invece è di un amorevole e di un paziente incredibili
> chapeau.


 
Credo che quando ci si ritrova in certe situazione, oltre all'amore genitoriale subentra anche un senso della responsabilità che rende il peso di accudire e curare meno pesante di quanto sembri dal di fuori, o semplicemente si è di fronte a quei piccoli eroismi quotidiani che io apprezzo più dei grandi gesti una tantum...
Però sarebbe giusto che chi può prevenire questi problemi offra alle persone che se ne devono fare carico la scelta di accollarseli. Una vita è sempre sacra ma non è scontato che per esistere debba sacrificarne altre due o tre.... perchè per chi vive accanto a queste persone il NON vivere è la costante, anche se encomiabilmente si sacrifica senza dimostrarne il peso. Né possiamo colpevolizzare dei genitori se non se la sentono, sono genitori non missionari....
Bruja


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io ammetto che non so se ce la farei.
> penso però che l'amore e l'attaccamento che nascono da un rapporto con un figlio con gravi problemi porti naturalmente a sentire una grande necessità di proteggerlo e accudirlo.
> Io confesso che quando viene a trovarmi in ufficio con suo figlio mi sento quasi a disagio per la pena e la tristezza che provo.
> Lei invece è di un amorevole e di un paziente incredibili
> chapeau.


 
Durante la mia gravidanza ho avuto una malattia che poteva portare a gravi malformazioni del feto. Sono andata avanti facendo tutti i controlli prenatali, osteggiata da medici antiabortisti... Ero cosciente del rischio, volevo sapere, non so cosa avrei fatto davanti a un risultato positivo... Fortunatamente è andato tutto bene... Comunque ammiro davvero queste donne. Già è difficile essere madri in condizioni normali...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che quando ci si ritrova in certe situazione, oltre all'amore genitoriale subentra anche un senso della responsabilità che rende il peso di accudire e curare meno pesante di quanto sembri dal di fuori, o semplicemente si è di fronte a quei piccoli eroismi quotidiani che io apprezzo più dei grandi gesti una tantum...
> Però sarebbe giusto che chi può prevenire questi problemi offra alle persone che se ne devono fare carico la scelta di accollarseli. Una vita è sempre sacra ma non è scontato che per esistere debba sacrificarne altre due o tre.... perchè per chi vive accanto a queste persone il NON vivere è la costante, anche se encomiabilmente si sacrifica senza dimostrarne il peso. Né possiamo colpevolizzare dei genitori se non se la sentono, sono genitori non missionari....
> Bruja


verissimo. Non si può pensare che chi ha un figlio con gravi problemi viva veramente come tutti gli altri. E' una vita di sacrifici enormi, di rinunce.
Eppure sai, lei mi sembra serena, quasi contenta.
Adoro la sua fierezza e la sua allegria ma sopratutto la sua capacità di sdrammatizzare la sua situazione.
mentre in alcune donne è inevitabile leggere quasi imbarazzo, vergogna lei sembra veramente fiera comunque di suo figlio .
E perchè poi non dovrebbe esserlo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2008)

giusto ieri ho visto al tg5 ne "l'indignato speciale" un bambino che ha una malattia rarissima che lo porterà alla morte, per giunta con dolori notevoli.
questa madre lamentava che non ci sia nessun tipo di cura e che, in pratica , le si dice di aspettare la morte del figlio senza poter mettere in atto miglioramenti o terapie di qualche tipo.
in questo strazio ..l'immagine di lei che gli parla, lo accarezza sorridendogli dolcemente con una forza immensa.
un pugno nello stomaco e nella coscienza di tutti.
pensiamo alla ricerca, facciamo qualcosa per chi già sta al mondo


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> posso dirti come la penso io.Penso che le donne debbano avere la libertà di decidere se avere o meno un figlio.c'è da dire comunque che ieri Ferrara ha detto una cosa importante.ovvero che prima di parlare di aborto occorre parlare di 'educazione' e maturità nell'affrontare la maternità
> ovvero che spesso donne e uomini affrontano il sesso con leggerezza senza troppa attenzione alle precauzioni.tanto al massimo c'è l'aborto...( scelta comunque difficilissima per tutte le donne)
> E in questo io trovo ci sia una enorme verità!


Se fosse stato un uomo a scrivere questa cosa avrei potuto capirla..
Ma scritto da una donna mi lascia davvero basito: come puoi pensare che una donna (anche se giovanissima e immatura) possa vivere con leggerezza un aborto?!

E' vero che c'è tanta leggerezza nel non usare (spesso tra gli adolescenti) precauzioni..Ma questo dipende dall'educazione sessuale...Non dal fatto che si può tranquillamente abortire! Non prendiamo il pretesto dell'inesistente educazione sessuale in Italia. Il fatto che si possa o meno abortire Non c'entra proprio nulla con questa cosa. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> come puoi pensare che una donna (anche se giovanissima e immatura) possa vivere con leggerezza un aborto?!


Quindi?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> giusto ieri ho visto al tg5 ne "l'indignato speciale" un bambino che ha una malattia rarissima che lo porterà alla morte, per giunta con dolori notevoli.
> questa madre lamentava che non ci sia nessun tipo di cura e che, in pratica , le si dice di aspettare la morte del figlio senza poter mettere in atto miglioramenti o terapie di qualche tipo.
> in questo strazio ..l'immagine di lei che gli parla, lo accarezza sorridendogli dolcemente con una forza immensa.
> un pugno nello stomaco e nella coscienza di tutti.
> *pensiamo alla ricerca, facciamo qualcosa per chi già sta al mondo *


Un commento secondo me giustissimo che ho sentito alla radio alcune sere fa al riguardo, è stato : SE LA MORATORIA DI FERRARA PER UN CASO ANCESTRALE DOVESSE VENIR ADOTTATA DA TUTTE LE NAZIONI, COSA SUCCEDEREBBE? 
NEL MINIMO CI TROVEREMMO CON UN MILIARDO DI NUOVE VITE...SIAM CERTI CHE LE RISORSE DEL PIANETA POTREBBERO REGGERNE L'URTO? SIAM CERTI CHE NON SI TRATTEREBBE DI UN ALTRO MILIARDO (O POCO MENO) DI INFELICI, REIETTI, ABBANDONATI, AFFAMATI ESSERI UMANI?
NON E' MEGLIO PREOCCUPARSI DELLO STATUS ATTUALE DEGLI ESSERI VIVENTI E DI MIGLIORARE LE LORO CONDIZIONI DI VITA PIUTTOSTO CHE DI QUALCHE  CELLULA ANCORA (O POCO PIU)' CHE INDIFFERENZIATA?


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi?


Quindi non si può contenstare un legge giustissima partendo dal fatto che però poi non si prendono le precauzioni quando si fa ginnastica da camera.

Non c'entra nulla con l'aborto...Educazione sessuale e aborto sono cose diverse.

Buscopann


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se fosse stato un uomo a scrivere questa cosa avrei potuto capirla..
> Ma scritto da una donna mi lascia davvero basito: come puoi pensare che una donna (anche se giovanissima e immatura) possa vivere con leggerezza un aborto?!
> 
> E' vero che c'è tanta leggerezza nel non usare (spesso tra gli adolescenti) precauzioni..Ma questo dipende dall'educazione sessuale...Non dal fatto che si può tranquillamente abortire! Non prendiamo il pretesto dell'inesistente educazione sessuale in Italia. Il fatto che si possa o meno abortire Non c'entra proprio nulla con questa cosa.
> ...


 
ma hai letto cosa ho scritto?Sicuro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> *sarà il troppo grasso?*
> 
> cmq, son d'accordo che è giusto e comprensibile che le generazioni che non hanno combattuto per diritti che hanno avuto...vadano a lottare di nuovo per gli stessi...


Detto da un avatar come il tuo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2008)

*meditate*

08 aprile 2005


*Intervista sul referendum del 12 e 13 giugno *
*Veronica Berlusconi: quel mio dramma e la scelta di andare a votare* 
«Non ne ho discusso con mio marito, non conosco il suo pensiero. Proibire certe tecniche favorisce la fuga all’estero» 

In quattro anni di governo, Silvio Berlusconi ha citato di rado le opinioni della moglie Veronica e ancor più raramente riferendone il punto di vista su questioni di coscienza o politiche. Conosce il tipo e sa di non farle cosa gradita. Ieri invece, a sorpresa, il Cavaliere ha alluso a presunte divergenze domestiche a proposito del referendum sulla procreazione assistita, fissato per il prossimo 12 giugno. «Sulla data, non fatemi litigare con mia moglie» ha confidato a qualche interlocutore e subito Volontè, dell’Udc, ha chiarito che la data del referendum non si cambierà, giammai: né per Pannella né per Veronica. Ignara di essere (quasi) al centro di un dibattito politico, Veronica Berlusconi lo scopre per via del cronista e, questa volta, non tace. Accetta l’intervista, forse, anche per una ragione molto personale, un ricordo tra i più dolorosi della sua vita, un evento di cui non ha voluto parlare neppure nel libro a lei dedicato. Negli anni Ottanta, prima che nascesse la primogenita Barbara, Veronica si sottopose a un aborto terapeutico rinunciando al figlio che lei e Silvio Berlusconi avevano voluto. Decise di non averlo perché quel bambino non sarebbe nato sano. Di quella scelta lontana, e di molte altre cose, dal rimpianto per non poter partecipare oggi ai funerali di Giovanni Paolo II alla sconfitta delle regionali, parla in quest’intervista. 
*Insomma, per via del referendum lei rischia un litigio in famiglia? *
«L’ultima cosa che vorrei, in queste ore dedicate al ricordo del Papa, è innescare una polemica, pubblica o domestica. In realtà, non è che mio marito ed io abbiamo molto discusso dell’argomento referendum e neppure io conosco davvero il suo pensiero. Perciò, posso parlare di me, di quel che sto facendo per formarmi un’opinione. Certo, mio marito è davvero un tipo speciale: con quella battuta su Veronica testimonial mi fa quasi sentire una in gara a "dilettanti allo sbaraglio". Sul tema delle biotecnologie e della procreazione assistita dibattono da tempo personaggi ben più illuminati di me». 
*Andrà a votare il 12 giugno? *
«Andrò a votare. Questo referendum affronta questioni su cui è doveroso formarsi un’opinione. Mi sembra quasi di essere tornata agli anni Settanta, quando il diritto all’aborto diventò un argomento di discussione quotidiana. In questo caso, la quantità e qualità dei temi da affrontare è ancora più impegnativa, non c’è solo la negazione della vita, ma anche la vita e la malattia. Come allora, ci sentiamo tutti un po’ impreparati. Negli anni Settanta, ricordo, la discussione sull’aborto ruppe quel muro di silenzio e di vergogna che opprimeva l’animo di una donna costretta a quella scelta. Nell’aborto non c’era soltanto il rischio di morire e la morte che dolorosamente si infliggeva, ma anche il silenzio, tremendo, che accompagnava la scelta e che veniva mantenuto: non si ama parlare di qualcosa che si è perduto». 
*Perciò, in che modo si sta formando un’opinione? *
«Se si chiede a un cittadino di esprimersi su questi argomenti, credo che la prima, istintiva, reazione, sia di guardare alle proprie personali esperienze o di immedesimarsi in quelle degli altri. Per quanto mi riguarda, c’è un’esperienza personale che mi fa riflettere. Ho avuto un aborto terapeutico, molti anni fa. Al quinto mese di gravidanza ho saputo che il bambino che aspettavo era malformato e per i due mesi successivi ho cercato di capire, con l’aiuto dei medici, che cosa potevo fare, che cosa fosse più giusto fare. Al settimo mese di gravidanza sono dolorosamente arrivata alla conclusione di dover abortire. È stato un parto prematuro e una ferita che non si è rimarginata. Ancora oggi è doloroso condividere pubblicamente quell’esperienza, ma in un momento in cui tanti di noi si sentono immaturi, impreparati, rispetto alla conoscenza della legge 40, ai contenuti del referendum, ecco, sapere come andavano le cose venti o trenta anni fa, quando la scienza non era così avanti come oggi, potrebbe essere utile». 
*Come sa, la Chiesa suggerisce di astenersi dal voto nel giorno del referendum.* 
«Se da noi, in Italia, certe tecniche fossero proibite, si andrebbe all’estero e mi spaventa l’idea che altri Paesi, meno scrupolosi, potrebbero consentire qualsiasi cosa. Non andare a votare significa non voler affrontare il problema. Essere chiamati al voto, invece, impone di informarsi, magari in linea con le proprie convinzioni religiose, filosofiche o politiche. L’importante è non fingere che il problema non esista. Penso che in certe circostanze l’umanità debba sforzarsi». 
*Come guarda alle biotecnologie?* 
«Con speranza. Questo è fuori discussione. Ma siamo chiamati a rispondere a domande che riguardano la vita e la morte, la scienza corre veloce e per stare al passo occorre lavorare su noi stessi, darsi delle risposte». 
*A proposito di risposte. Ha visto quanta gente è calata su Roma dopo la morte di Giovanni Paolo II. È anche questo un modo di cercare risposte?*
«Mi colpisce questa partecipazione fisica, questo desiderio di vicinanza, quasi un ultimo abbraccio. È un grande atto d’amore. Anch’io avrei voluto essere lì, in queste ore: mi è rimasta impressa la sofferenza del Papa degli ultimi anni, ogni volta che lo vedevo, in tv, sembrava quasi che il dolore fisico volesse negare lo spirito, che quel suo corpo malato gli impedisse di parlare, di esserci, lui che da giovane scriveva versi, che aveva fatto teatro. Invece, ogni volta, Giovanni Paolo II era più forte dell’impedimento. Ci ha insegnato a leggere il dolore in maniera diversa, ci ha mostrato che la forza può accompagnare il dolore». 
*Perché non sarà a Roma oggi?* 
«Mi è stato spiegato che la basilica di San Pietro era già stracolma, i posti per le delegazioni ufficiali già assegnati. Perciò seguirò, con partecipazione, da lontano come tanti fedeli». 
*Sono giorni intensi, sotto i più diversi aspetti. Anche la politica ha offerto grandi novità. Come si giudicano, da Macherio, le regionali di domenica scorsa? *
«Silvio Berlusconi non era in campo, questa volta, non c’era la nave azzurra. La domanda da porsi, forse, è: le altre volte ha vinto lui o ha vinto il partito? e stavolta ha perso lui o il partito? Non ritengo che la sua parabola politica possa dirsi conclusa. Certo, ci sarebbe da chiedersi se sia davvero giusto che ogni volta un uomo debba vincere "da solo", senza la forza di un partito dietro». 
*A proposito di partito: come mai Barbara ha preferito non impegnarsi in Forza Italia?* 
«Barbara sta ancora cercando la sua identità e la sua strada attraverso lo studio. È in una fase in cui sta maturando la futura visione di se stessa e sta frequentando la facoltà di Filosofia dell’università del San Raffaele. Considero legittimo il suo desiderio di essere vicina al padre, le figlie vogliono sempre proteggere i padri, ma la politica può affascinare, e anche travolgere, una personalità ancora in formazione. Perciò condivido la sua scelta». L’intervista finirebbe qui, ma non per Veronica Berlusconi. «Posso chiederle una cortesia?» dice mentre stiamo per salutarci. 
*Prego.* 
«Se mio marito, in futuro, dovesse chiamarmi in causa per difendere la nuova Costituzione, la prego, non mi telefoni». 


Maria Latella

Copyright 2004 © Rcs Quotidiani Spa


----------



## Iago (21 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Detto da un avatar come il tuo...



...il mio è un porcellino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...no nu puorc comm'è Ferrara


----------



## Old Alex70 (22 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non che io l'abbia molto in simpatia ,
> ma la Palombelli ,in una trasmissione di ieri sera mi ha fatto riflettere su una faccenda effettivamente singolare.
> in merito a questo bieco oscurantismo che si va piano piano a tessere riguardo la legge sull'aborto anche da parte di un Ferrara che si è improvvisamente scoperto paladino della vita umana e ,dopo il fatto della donna che dopo l'aborto del feto malformato è stata inopportunamente trattata come una poco di buono....
> ebbene ..le reazioni delle donne sono state di grande indignazione si, ma soprattutto dalle quarantenni in poi .in pazza tante donne più vicine alla menopausa che all'età feconda che avevano già affrontato la battaglia su questa legge e mai avrebbero creduto di doverla ancora difendere.
> ...


sulla difesa della legge 194 sarei disposto a scendere in piazza anche con le spranghe. la legge andrebbe applicata sicuramente meglio dal punto di vista delle prevenzione delle gravidanze, forse l'aborto qualche volta viene considerato come l'ultimo metodo contraccettivo e questo è avvilente. niente politiche per la famiglia e poi si vuole fare una battaglia per la vita?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi non si può contenstare un legge giustissima partendo dal fatto che però poi non si prendono le precauzioni quando si fa ginnastica da camera.
> 
> Non c'entra nulla con l'aborto...Educazione sessuale e aborto sono cose diverse.
> 
> Buscopann



Io credo invece che educazione sessuale e aborto siano strettamente legati.
Entrambi diritti. Entrambi da difendere.
l'ignoranza data dalla mancanza di educazione sessuale può essere causa di aborti


----------



## Grande82 (22 Febbraio 2008)

settimo mese? 
Il testo della legge non lo conosco con esattezza , ma mi pare tantino!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> settimo mese?
> Il testo della legge non lo conosco con esattezza , ma mi pare tantino!


Infatti è andata in Svizzera in clinica privata  (ma la signora e l'integerrimo marito, difensore della famiglia e della vita insieme a Ferrara, se lo potevano permettere...), in Italia c'è il limite del sesto anche perché ovviamente il bambino nasce e poi lo si fa morire...se no tanto varrebbe arrivare al nono e consentire l'infanticidio...


----------

